# [conseil] reiser4

## alpha_one_x86

Voila sur un rescue cd j'ai vu qu'il gerer le reseiserfs4, et qu'il ete baser sur gentoo, sur ma gentoo AMD64 c'est pris en charge le reiser4? Si oui quand j'ai fait mkfs.reiserfs /dev/sda1 il m'a fait par default du reiser4?

----------

## galerkin

non il t'a fait du reiser3.6

reiser4 n'est pas encore officiellement supporté par gentoo

----------

## dapsaille

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Voila sur un rescue cd j'ai vu qu'il gerer le reseiserfs4, et qu'il ete baser sur gentoo, sur ma gentoo AMD64 c'est pris en charge le reiser4? Si oui quand j'ai fait mkfs.reiserfs /dev/sda1 il m'a fait par default du reiser4?

 

 En effet comme dit précedemment le mkreiserfs ne genère pas du reiser 4 ...

 de qui plus est reiser4 est en pleine mutation en ce moment .. donc je ne peux que te déconseiller ce format alléchant mais par trop instable et non supporté

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Ok mais c'est quand qu'il sera stable et pas en mutation?

----------

## anigel

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Ok mais c'est quand qu'il sera stable et pas en mutation?

 

La réponse est dans la question  :Wink:  ! Comme d'hab dans le monde du libre : il sera marqué stable quand il sera considéré comme prêt. Il faut voir aussi que son intégration dans le noyau "officiel" est en pourparlers : bref, plein de raisons de ne pas se précipiter.

----------

## Pixys

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Voila sur un rescue cd j'ai vu qu'il gerer le reseiserfs4, et qu'il ete baser sur gentoo, sur ma gentoo AMD64 c'est pris en charge le reiser4? Si oui quand j'ai fait mkfs.reiserfs /dev/sda1 il m'a fait par default du reiser4?

 

si tu veux formater ta partition en reiser4 la commande c'est:

```
mkfs.reiser4 /dev/sda1
```

----------

## nico_calais

http://iwouldratherbeblogging.typepad.com/software/2006/10/author_of_linux.html

En gros, l'auteur de reiserfs a été arrêté pour le meurtre de sa femme. J'esperre qu'il y a d'autres personnes importantes dans le projet   :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

J'espère comme toi, mais d'après les renseignements que j'ai pu glaner ici et là il a l'air assez despotique et le risque est qu'il ne déléguait rien.

----------

## Pixys

En effet: le développement du patch reiser4 "s'est arrêté" définitivement(?) depuis le 28/07/2006 avec la version pour le noyau 2.6.17.......

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, on va ressusciter le [débat] systèmes de fichiers : perfs, fiabilité, etc...  :Wink: 

(je vais aussi devoir passer de Reiser4 à autre chose   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## yoyo

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> En effet: le développement du patch reiser4 "s'est arrêté" définitivement(?) depuis le 28/07/2006 avec la version pour le noyau 2.6.17.......

 Tu as un lien pour ça (il me semblait que justement une personne allait reprendre la suite) ??

----------

## Pixys

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   En effet: le développement du patch reiser4 "s'est arrêté" définitivement(?) depuis le 28/07/2006 avec la version pour le noyau 2.6.17....... Tu as un lien pour ça (il me semblait que justement une personne allait reprendre la suite) ??

 

Il me semblait aussi que ça devait être repris mais sur le site de namesys tu constateras que le développement  du patch pour le noyau vanille s'est plus que ralenti (!). D'ailleurs, à l'heure actuelle (sauf erreur de ma part), la seule façon de bénéficier du reiser4 c'est de passer par un mm-sources... mais tout le monde n'est pas nécessairement intéressé: j'aime bien notre petit noyau gentoo (il me suffit pour un desktop) que je patch pour avoir le reiser4 (je dois donc resté en 2.6.17: j'ai des bugs si je patch un 2.6.18, je suppose que c'est normal...).

un lien qui essaie d'expliquer la non-intégration de reiser4 dans la branche stable: http://linuxfr.org/2006/07/17/21105.html

----------

## geekounet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *Pixys wrote:*   En effet: le développement du patch reiser4 "s'est arrêté" définitivement(?) depuis le 28/07/2006 avec la version pour le noyau 2.6.17....... Tu as un lien pour ça (il me semblait que justement une personne allait reprendre la suite) ?? 
> 
> Il me semblait aussi que ça devait être repris mais sur le site de namesys tu constateras que le développement  du patch pour le noyau vanille s'est plus que ralenti (!). D'ailleurs, à l'heure actuelle (sauf erreur de ma part), la seule façon de bénéficier du reiser4 c'est de passer par un mm-sources... mais tout le monde n'est pas nécessairement intéressé: j'aime bien notre petit noyau gentoo (il me suffit pour un desktop) que je patch pour avoir le reiser4 (je dois donc resté en 2.6.17: j'ai des bugs si je patch un 2.6.18, je suppose que c'est normal...).
> 
> un lien qui essaie d'expliquer la non-intégration de reiser4 dans la branche stable: http://linuxfr.org/2006/07/17/21105.html

 

J'utilise ce patch là pour mon 2.6.18  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

Aaah cool... je vais essayé! merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

mais il sort d'où? c'est pour pas déranger quand on passera en 2.6.19...

EDIT: je veux dire, j'ai bien vu l'adresse internet mais il est bricolé par qui? ...etc

----------

## geekounet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Aaah cool... je vais essayé! merci beaucoup 
> 
> mais il sort d'où? c'est pour pas déranger quand on passera en 2.6.19...
> 
> EDIT: je veux dire, j'ai bien vu l'adresse internet mais il est bricolé par qui? ...etc

 

Bah vu son nom, il sort des mm-sources ...

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   Aaah cool... je vais essayé! merci beaucoup 
> 
> mais il sort d'où? c'est pour pas déranger quand on passera en 2.6.19...
> 
> EDIT: je veux dire, j'ai bien vu l'adresse internet mais il est bricolé par qui? ...etc 
> ...

 

looooool excuse-moi je suis un peu fatigué! merci

j'arrête de polluer le poste de alpha_one_x86

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Comment on applique un patch?

Je veux 2 fs, un tres performant, un trés fiable pour des données importante et résistant au coupure de courant (ntfs par exemple mais version linux).

----------

## _droop_

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Comment on applique un patch?
> 
> Je veux 2 fs, un tres performant, un trés fiable pour des données importante et résistant au coupure de courant (ntfs par exemple mais version linux).

 

Avec la commande patch. Les options dépendent du patch en question...

Un fs fiable qui resiste au panne de courant : a priori ext3, à la rigueur reiserfs.

Un fs performant : ca dépend un peu de ton utilisation. Si c'est pour des gros fichiers (vidéos par exemple) xfs. reiser4 a l'air pas mal (mais j'ai jamais essayé). ext3 tuné ca marche relativement bien aussi. reiserfs est bien au début mais fragmente trop vite.

Il y a eu un dow sur ce sujet.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

3 fs m'intérésse:

reiser4

ext3

ext4

reiserfs j'abandonne car ne supprote pas les coupure a l'arrache.

mais il faut que ces fs soit supporte par grub, je sais que pour ext3 c'est bon, mais pour le reste?

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne vois pas ce que Grub a à faire avec le système de fichiers... En revanche le support du kernel est important et là, Reiser 4 devient nettement moins attractif puisque non supporté officielllement (sinon il n'y aurait pas besoin de patch). Pour ext4 tu devrais aussi attendre un peu... Bref, ext3, c'est facile, c'est robuste et en cas de problème (je nen ai jamais eu en deux ans) il y a plein d'outils pour réparer.

----------

## Scullder

ext4 est encore expérimental.

Je conseille ext3. Après si tu veux optimiser, tu peux toujours regarder du côté des différents modes de journalisation ( http://www.linux-france.org/article/sys/ext3fs/ )

et là : http://wiki.evolution-mission.org/Install_Guide_4.0#Step_4.3_-_Optimizing_ext3_partitions (avec man tune2fs pour comprendre)

----------

## Scullder

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne vois pas ce que Grub a à faire avec le système de fichiers...

 

Grub doit charger le kernel en mémoire pour booter, donc si ton /boot est dans un fs non supporté par grub, tu ne peux pas booter   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne pensais que l'on parlait de /boot. En général /boot est monté sur une autre petite partition (en ext2 parce que je ne vois pas l'intérêt de la journalisation pour ce répertoire). Je te conseille de faire ainsi. Comme ça tu peux t'amuser avec le reste de ton disque avec plus de sûreté.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 3 fs m'intérésse:
> 
> reiser4
> 
> ext3
> ...

 

Reiserfs et xfs supportent beaucoup mieux les coupures que l'ext2/3, je l'ai lu et j'en ai fait l'experience !

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   3 fs m'intérésse:
> 
> reiser4
> 
> ext3
> ...

 

On m'a dit le contraire, pour le xfs je vais pas tester car je connait pas, et je sais pas si est trés répendu, je prefére du reiser ou ext car je peu le lire sous windows...

----------

## _droop_

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   3 fs m'intérésse:
> 
> reiser4
> 
> ext3
> ...

 

Pour reiserfs, perso j'ai jamais rien perdu après une coupure de courant. xfs a un petit problème après un arrêt inopiné : tu peux te retrouver avec des fichiers remplis de zéro, en plus xfs utilise le cache de manière beaucoup plus aggressif. En général xfs n'est pas conseillé pour les gens qui n'ont pas d'onduleur...

A priori pour une utilisation avec bcp de coupure ext3 avec le mode data=journal sera le plus fiable (par contre ca peut pénaliser les performances vu qu'il y a 2 écritures pour toutes les données).

----------

## nico_calais

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*    *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   3 fs m'intérésse:
> 
> reiser4
> 
> ext3
> ...

 

J'ai eu plusieurs coupures de courant pendant 2 ou 3 semaines, je n'ai eu aucun soucis et je suis sous reiserfs.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Quote:*   

> A priori pour une utilisation avec bcp de coupure ext3 avec le mode data=journal sera le plus fiable (par contre ca peut pénaliser les performances vu qu'il y a 2 écritures pour toutes les données).

 

Comment le mettre dans ce mode? Les données prene 2x + de place?

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Comment le mettre dans ce mode? Les données prene 2x + de place?

 

Non, regarde à l'adresse que je t'ai passé sur linux-france :p

----------

## Zazbar

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   A priori pour une utilisation avec bcp de coupure ext3 avec le mode data=journal sera le plus fiable (par contre ca peut pénaliser les performances vu qu'il y a 2 écritures pour toutes les données). 
> 
> Comment le mettre dans ce mode? Les données prene 2x + de place?

 

C'est le mode utilisé par défaut ... si tu précises pas de mode il uilise celui la ... (me semble)

Par contre il ne prend pas plus de place .... il écrit tout dans un journal puis commit de temps en tempsles données et les supprime du journal .... (enfin je pense qu'il fait comme ca ... mais d'autres bien plus experts que moi te donneront surement une meilleure réponse ..) ...

perso j'ai essayé le mode writeback sur mon laptop et j'ai pas vraiment vu de grande différence .... (peut être un poil au niveau perf  ...mais je n'ai pas fait vraiment de tests )... l'un de vous aurait il éssayé et fait des tests dessus par hasard ?

allez hop un petit lien pour ceux qui ont pas peur des pannes de courant:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/l-afig-p8.xml

----------

## _droop_

Le mode par défaut sur ext3 est 'ordered'. reiserfs utilise aussi ce mode (depuis le 2.6.2 apparement).

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Zazbar c'est quoi le mode writeback?

EDIT: c'est dans le lien, comment on l'active car l'anglais c'est pas mon fort.

----------

## Enlight

les modes s'activent avec l'option au montage data=writeback data=ordered (qui est le défaut) ou data=journal (que vous pouvez donc mettre dans le fstab, il existe également des options que l'on peut mettre dans grub.conf si l'on est maniaque cf man bootparam). La différence entre ordered et writeback c'est l'ordre dans lequel les données et métadonnées sont commitées, avec ordered y'a un séquence à respecter, avec writeback c'est la fête du slip, c'est donc théoriquement plus performant et un petit peu moins sécure, mais j'ai jamais eu de soucis auparavant avec ça.

----------

## Zazbar

Pour commencer .. sauvegardes bien toutes tes données avant de faire cette manip ...

de plus, en cas de coupure de courant, tu pourrais perdre des données (celles qui ont pas été écrites sur le disque) ... 

Ensuite si tu veux mettre ta partition racine en writeback, tu vas devoir modifier un poil ton grub ...

Bon maintenant que cela est dit, passons aux choses 'sérieuses' :

dans ton /etc/fstab tu mets, pour chaque partition ext3 que tu veux passer en writeback, data=writeback

 */etc/fstab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1 /        ext3   defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime,data=writeback 0 1
> 
> 

 

Ensuite, il te faut modifier les partitions pour les passer en mode write_back :

```

#tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/hda1

```

Ensuite modifies ton fichier /boot/grub/menu.lst et ajoutes-y 'rootflags=data=writeback' sur ta ligne kernel :

 */boot/grub/menu.lst wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda1 rootflags=data=writeback
> 
> 

 

Voili voilou j'espere que ca se passera bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Zazbar tu me mets un doute, il me semble qu'utiliser tune2fs c'est juste pour dire que dorénavant, le montage par défaut se fait en data=writeback, non? sinon on peut remonter on the fly sans s'embéter, non?

----------

## Zazbar

Honnetement je n'en sais rien ... je n'ai pas essaye avec ta manip ... c'est ce que j'avais fait à l'époque et ca avait marché comme ca ... mais c'est possible que ca fonctionne de ta manière. C'est possible que ca marche sans ... a voir  :Smile: 

EDIT :

d'apres le man tune2fs, en effet le mode de montage tune2fs est écrasé par la valeur du fstab, donc la manip tune2fs n'est pas obligatoire ou la modification du fstab suivant ce que l'on veut faire.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

pour optimiser j'ai juste bien besoin de rajouter dans fstab data=writeback, en reiserFS, 

pour sécuriser j'ai juste bien besoin de rajouter dans fstab data=journal, en ext3

????

----------

## Scullder

Je savais pas pour le parametre kernel =), je suis sur le live cd gentoo pour reparer ca, j'en profite pour faire un fsck.

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> pour optimiser j'ai juste bien besoin de rajouter dans fstab data=writeback, en reiserFS, 
> 
> pour securiser j'ai juste bien besoin de rajouter dans fstab data=journal, en ext3
> 
> ????

 

Le mode writeback se rapproche du systeme de journalisation de reiserfs, sauf que c'est un mode de journalisation du fs ext3. Ne confonds pas. En faisant ca, tu changes juste le comportement d'ext3.

Je t'ai passe un lien en francais qui explique la journalisation (ok ca reste complexe avec pas mal de termes techniques), jettes-y un coup d'oeil.

edit : ça marche bien ce que t'as donné zazbar  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Ok je regarde le lien, mais ces complexe, je pense que je vais me docummenter avant de pratiquer.

----------

